
6 Principles to get people to do what you want  Notes on Influence by R Cialdini - maximepico
https://medium.com/startup42-stories/a-short-summary-of-influence-the-psychology-of-persuasion-c3dab4009d10#.i5q7t18nu
======
maximepico
Wouldn’t you like to be able to get people to do what you want from them? For
instance make them buy or use this awesome tool you built but that they don’t
realise it’s awesome until they actually use it?

Or wouldn’t you like to know how to optimise a message so that people prefer
the higher pricing rather than the lower one?

Well, every time these kind of issues come up during group sessions lead by
the very good Jean-Xtophe Ordonneau where entrepreneurs share their successes
and problems, he points out to the book “Influence — The psychology of
persuasion” by Robert Cialdini.

So this time I decided to dig into the topic and, at least, watch one of his
videos. I have to say that was SUPER insightful, so I wrote down ready to use
notes. These are the 6 principles that lead relationships and how to leverage
them.

